# George Follmer Classic at LenJet



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Venue Change*

Due to a scheduling conflict the George Follmer Classic will be run at Juniper Raceway.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

ASRL









T-Jet SS









The winners of the Super Tires raffle were Al Perschilli, Ed Bianchi and Gerry Cullan.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, some sweet looking cars.
congrats to the winners, participants, sponsors and host.
thanx for the pics


----------

